# جزيرة المشاعر



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ذات مرة كانت هناك جزيرة تعيش عليها جميع المشاعر (السعادة) (الحزن) (الحكمة) .... كل المشاعر حتى (الحب). وذات يوم اكتشفوا جميعاً أن الجزيرة تغرق، فحاولت جميع المشاعر الهرب من الجزيرة للنجاة​ 



حاول (الحب) الهرب ولكنه لم يكن يملك شيئاً يهرب فيه، فقرر أن يسأل غيره ليهرب معه، فوجد (الثراء) يهرب في مركب فخم جداً ... فقال (الحب) للـ(ثراء) هل ممكن أركب معك؟ فرد (الثراء): بالطبع لا ... إن مركبي تحتوي على الكثير من الذهب والفضة ولا مكان لك معي.​ 




بعد قليل كان (الغرور) ماراً بمركبه فقرر (الحب) سؤاله. هل تستطيع أن تأخذني معك؟ فرد (الغرور) ... للأسف لا أستطيع مساعدتك .. إنك مبتل تماماً ومركبي نظيفة وجميلة وأنا اخشى عليها من التلف بسببك​ 




كان (الحزن) ماراً بجوار (الحب) فسأله (الحب) ... هل من الممكن أن تأخذني معك ... فقال (الحزن) إنني حزين للغاية وأفضل البقاء وحدي.​ 




وعندما مرت (السعادة) بجوار (الحب) كانت سعيدة للغاية فلم تلحظ من الأصل وجود (الحب) إلى جوارها​ 




وفجأة ظهر عجوز من بعيد ونادى على (الحب) لينقذه ويركب معه. فشعر (الحب) بالأمان والطمأنينة ولكن فرحته أنسته أن يسأل العجوز عن اسمه. حتى وصلوا إلى بر الأمان، ونجوا جميعاً. فذهب العجوز بعيداً قبل أن يسأله (الحب) عن اسمه​ 





شعر الحب بأنه مدين للعجوز بحياته، ولكنه لم يعرف من هو هذا العجوز، ولكنه رأى (الحكمة) يجلس بعيداً ... فذهب (الحب) إلى (الحكمة) ليسأله عن ذلك العجوز. فقال الحكمة .. إنه (الزمن)​ 
فاستغرب (الحب) وقال... (الزمن)!!؟؟!! ... فقال له الحكمة ... نعم إنه (الزمن)​ 

فسأله (الحب) ولماذا ينقذ (الزمن) حياتي ... فقال (الحكمة​ 

لأن (الزمن) وحده هو الذي يعلم أهمية (الحب) ياريتنا نعرف​ 
احبوا بعضكم بعضا كما احببتكم ​ 
احب الاخرين هو اعظم شىء فى الوجود و يخفى سترة من العيوب 
ربنا يدينا حياة الحب و البذل
امين


خاص بـــ:download:ـــــ​جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ياريتنا كلنا نعرف بجد معنى الحي واهميته فى حياتنا 
قصه رائعه يا كوكو مان تسلم ايدك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووووورك يا سويتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## nonaa (24 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل كالعادة يا مان
تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووووورك يا نونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## gonees (26 سبتمبر 2008)

قصة حلوة يا كوكو مان
ميرسيييي


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*جميييييييييييييييييييييلة *
*وقديمة*
*ههههههههههههه*
*بس جميلة جميلة*
*شكرا ليك يا كيييرو*
*ربنا يباركك*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

gonees قال:


> قصة حلوة يا كوكو مان
> ميرسيييي


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا جونسى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *جميييييييييييييييييييييلة *
> 
> *وقديمة*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
قديمه :smi411:
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا جوجو 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2008)

> احبوا بعضكم بعضا كما احببتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا دونا
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## SALVATION (26 سبتمبر 2008)

_جميله جداااا يا مان تسلم وتعشلنا
ميرسى ليك كتيييير
مشكووووووووووووووووور​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا تونى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## viviane tarek (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا" جدا" جدا"
فعلا" يا كوكو تسلملنا عالمواضيع الجميلة اوى دى
والحب فعلا" مع الزمن بيبان 
ششششكككككررررررااااااا""""""""
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا فيفيان 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*يحكى أن كان هناك جزيرة صغيرة تعيش
عليها كل المشاعر والمعانى الانسانية
السعادة. الحزن .المعرفة . ............ ..... وغيرها كثيراً
وكان الحب ايضاً هناك وذات يوم أوشكت هذه الجزيرة على الغرق فراحت المشاعر تجهز للرحيل أما الحب فقد أراد أن يبقى فى الجزيرة حتى آخر لحظة فلما قاربت الجزيرة على الغرق تماماً قرر الحب أن يرحل هو أيضاً ولما لم يكن له قارب راح يطلب العون من المشاعر لتساعده على النجاة




مر الغنى عليه فى قارب كبير فسأله الحب أن يأخذه معه لكن الغنى إعتذر قائلاً :آسف أيها الحب لا استطيع فالقارب مملؤ بالذهب والفضة وليس لك مكان هنا.




ثم مر الترف فى قارب جميل فسأله الحب أن يأخذه معه أيضاً اعتذر قائلاً :آسف ايها الحب فأنت مبلل بالماء وهذا يمكن ان يتلف قاربى الجميل.


وكان الحزن يقترب بقاربه فسأله الحب أن يأخذه معه لكن الحزن اعتذر قائلاً: آسف ايها الحب لا استطيع فأنا حزين جداً وأريد أن أبقى وحيداً.


ثم مرت السعادة من أمام الحب غير انها لم تستطيع ان تسمعه من كثرة الصخب والأغانى والموسيقى .


وفجأة آتى صوت عجوز يقول تعال ايها الحب سوف آخذك معى وشعر الحب بسعادة غامرة أنسته أن يسأل العجوز عن اسمه وعندما وصلوا الى جزيرة اخرى مضى العجوز فى طريقه و أحس الحب انه مديون للعجوز فراح يسأل المعرفة عن اسم العجوز من يكون فقالت المعرفة انه (الزمن) فسأل الحب ولماذا انقذنى الزمن فقالت المعرفة بحكمة عميقة :لأن الزمن هو الوحيد القادر على فهم قيمة الحب وعظمته

ملطووووووووش 30:*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل اخت marmar_maroo
موضوع رائع مشكورة
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللة عليكي يا مارو
مرسي خالص انك لطشتيلنا الموضوع الجميل دة
انا كنت بحسب دمك خفيف بس طلع احساسك عالي قوي*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااائع يا مرمر 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​ 


​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوى يا مرمر يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرررسى يا مرموره وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## *malk (12 أكتوبر 2008)

> لأن الزمن هو الوحيد القادر على فهم قيمة الحب وعظمته


جااااااااامد يابت يامرمر 



> ملطووووووووش



تعيشى وتلطشى يااختى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> *جميل اخت marmar_maroo
> موضوع رائع مشكورة
> سلام المسيح*​



*شكراااااااا لمرورك يا كليم 

ونورت الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة عليكي يا مارو
> مرسي خالص انك لطشتيلنا الموضوع الجميل دة
> انا كنت بحسب دمك خفيف بس طلع احساسك عالي قوي*



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى لذوقك ربنا يخليكى ليا ياقمر 

ونورتى الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااائع يا مرمر
> مرسىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​
> 
> ...



*شكراااااااا لمرورك يا كوكو

ونورت الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا مرمر يا حبيبتى
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​



*شكراااااااا لمرورك يا كاندى 

ونورتى الموضوع ياحبيبتى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا مرموره وربنا يباركك​*



*شكراااااااا لمرورك يا دونا  

ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

keky قال:


> جااااااااامد يابت يامرمر
> 
> تعيشى وتلطشى يااختى



*شكراااااااا لمرورك يا كوكا وهطلش فى حياتك يا حبيبتى 30: هههه

ونورتى الموضوع *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2011)

تحفه جدا ياكوكو وربنا يعطينا روح المحبه حتي مع الاعداء


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


>


 

_ميرررسى على مرورك يا كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تحفه جدا ياكوكو وربنا يعطينا روح المحبه حتي مع الاعداء


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------

